# Radio Shack closing end of month



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed that my local store is selling out 50-60% off. Not much left - wire, tools. Lots of Andruino (?) Project kits.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

All my local radio shacks are already closed..have been for a few weeks now, maybe a month.

I always liked the store..but my own experience with Radio Shack pretty much explains why they went out of business: 
I went there about once a year, and spent about $5 each time!  things like fuses and small electric switches.

Scot


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Found the same thing as Scot. Now I order from DigiKey. I can wait a few days for shipping to save $$$.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Way back when, they were the only place to go for small electronics parts. If you wanted resistors, capacitors, switches or LEDs, it was either R.S. or mail order... and that was snail mail order--slow. When a R.S. opened in the town in California where I was living at the time, it was a place I visited weekly. I bought a lot of parts (and a good number of books) off them and enjoyed tinkering with electronics. Their crystal radio kits were neat. I remember buying a phone "bug" kit that was a box with a tiny speaker and a microphone that hooked to the handset. I built it, took it apart, and hooked it up to a walkie-talkie and a speaker from my dad's stereo system and built a "loud speaker" that we could use as a PA system. My first computer was a TRS-80 Model I.

In the eighties and early nineties though, most of that tinkering with electronics seemed to die off, at least in the mainstream. I'm not sure if it was the rise of the PC or what, but it just didn't appear to be a popular thing for kids (or adults) to do. I could see the store going downhill as more and more floor space was dedicated to things that few people bought a R.S: consumer electronics, toys, etc. When I walked into a store a few years ago and saw that it was about 1/3 phones, 1/3 consumer electronics, and just a tiny section of electronics parts, I figured they weren't long for this world.

When Make magazine and a few other tinkerer publications started in the 2000s, I thought there might be a resurgence of life for Radio Shack, but with the rise of Digikey, Amazon, and eBay, I don't think they had much of a chance. Prices were always a little on the high side (especially for consumer electronics items) and usually negated the disadvantages of having to pay for shipping.

I'll miss them for sure. Not just because of nostalgia, but also because when I needed a small part (battery holders in my latest project) they were near enough that I could pick it up and not have to wait on shipping.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

So where am I supposed to get my free battery every month?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd better get some Archer etchant and whatever small switches...


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I remember going there with my dad and a bag full of tubes to use their tube checker. It felt high-tech back then.
Steve


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they started as a supplier for Amateur Radio, which was really big in the 20's and 30's. Over the years, that hobby has shrunk considerably from its heyday. Other outfits like Heathkit suffered the same ultimate fate.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

toddalin said:


> So where am I supposed to get my free battery every month?


Toddalin

Is that like one of those "life time" guarantees?
I've had at least 3 life time guarantees end. Eventually I figured out it means the life time of the company, not of me. But given the alternative, I won't complain too much.

the other Rodney


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a RS back by the old house. Supposedly they are not getting shut down. Will have to check the next time I'm in town. I typically buy from them 3-4 times a year


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Randy Stone said:


> I've got a RS back by the old house. Supposedly they are not getting shut down. Will have to check the next time I'm in town. I typically buy from them 3-4 times a year


As I understand it, only the corporate-owned stores are affected by the bankruptcy. The franchises aren't... though I'm not sure I understand how they'll stay in business if the corporation has to liquidate everything. Where will they get stock from? I read somewhere (FT or WSJ, I think) that they may try to come back after they restructure their debt and sell off the real estate... but I'm guessing that all the corporate-owned locations smaller markets (like the mid-size towns here in Kansas near me) will go the way of the dodo.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

HaBi Farm said:


> Toddalin
> 
> Is that like one of those "life time" guarantees?
> 
> ...



No. In the _old days_, when you went into RadioShack and made a purchase, they gave you a "battery card" and every month they would give you a free battery. (I've been around a while.)

Like this:


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

They're not all closed, or closing. Probably just the ones that weren't doing enough bizness. 

Scotty - the Webster RS is still open. I was there Sunday morning. Bought a pack of 1K resistors. That'll keep 'em open for another hour or two.

JackM


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Add in that nobody "repairs" electronic today, when they break you toss'em and buy another. Shameful wasteful use of resources but thats the business model these days. Everything's crap.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

vsmith said:


> Add in that nobody "repairs" electronic today, when they break you toss'em and buy another. Shameful wasteful use of resources but thats the business model these days. Everything's crap.


So True!!!

I fixed a flat screen TV for work. TV screen wouldn't come on at power up. Did some research and found there are capacitors on the main board that blow. Pulled the main board and found the blown capacitors. $10 in capacitors and the TV works again.

Same thing with our dishwasher. Was stuck in a cycle, research found that a relay solder joint on the main board can come undone. Solder it and all is well.

Google and YouTube are great places to search for fixes.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> So True!!!
> 
> I fixed a flat screen TV for work. TV screen wouldn't come on at power up. Did some research and found there are capacitors on the main board that blow. Pulled the main board and found the blown capacitors. $10 in capacitors and the TV works again.
> 
> ...


Your the exception, rather than the rule. Most would just toss it these days


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

vsmith said:


> Your the exception, rather than the rule. Most would just toss it these days


Yup being frugal I can wait for a good deal and make some minor repairs


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

ewarhol said:


> So True!!!
> 
> I fixed a flat screen TV for work. TV screen wouldn't come on at power up. Did some research and found there are capacitors on the main board that blow. Pulled the main board and found the blown capacitors. $10 in capacitors and the TV works again.
> 
> ...



Was that a Visio? I've got one that died with the warantee. Same symptoms as yours.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

It was an off brand name. I typed the make, model number, and symptoms into Google. If your TV does have the same problem pull the back cover off. Look for capacitors on the power board (one the power cord routes too) that have bubbled tops. If you find capacitors with bubbled tops replace those.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, when I find some gumption, I'll check it out.
John


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

RadioShack Corporation Web Site
http://radioshackcorporation.com/

RadioShack Has Deep Roots; AN UNEXPECTED BEGINNING
http://radioshackcorporation.com/company/history.php

RadioShack traces its roots to two separate and very different entrepreneurial ventures: The Hinckley-Tandy Leather Company, a supplier of leather shoe parts to shoe repair shops founded in Fort Worth, Texas, in 1919; and RadioShack, a retail store and mail-order operation that was established in Boston in 1921 to serve the needs of radio officers aboard ships. RadioShack quickly grew to encompass a handful of stores in the Northeast, as well as a successful electronics mail-order business. The Hinckley-Tandy Leather Company also prospered, and in 1954, it sold its flagship leather business to expand its scope of operations. In 1959, the company shortened its name to Tandy Corporation, and in 1963, Tandy Corporation acquired RadioShack, marking the company's start as a personal electronics retailer. In 2000, Tandy Corporation changed its name to RadioShack Corp., listing on the NYSE under ticker symbol RSH.

TIMELINE;

A brief look at important dates and milestones for RadioShack across the past century...
http://radioshackcorporation.com/company/timeline.php


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will miss them My closest one has closed moths ago. I use to get small stuff there. At least twice a month. I would like to get the storage drawers that they kept all the Electronic parts in. They would make nice addition to my Shop. 

I get a lot of stuff that I have time to wait for on E bay. I buy LEDs in the 100 pack. They come from china but you can't beat the price. 

Resistors, diodes Voltage regulators Full Wave Bridges. I try ti find them in USA first. I usually every thing in packs of 100. 


JJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday, I stopped by the only RS still open around here, found they have a gazillion cell phone protective covers at a price I would not pay even if they had one that fit my cell phone. The only item I saw that I would like to have purchased was too way too expensive for what it was like (only radio scanner left in the place and was the 'demonstrator' so it was in "well handled" shape)... even at 60% off! ... (And I think they doubled the original price before they marked it down 60%.)


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

The Radio Shack on Kauai is still open and well stocked. Last week I cleaned them out of fuse holders. This particular store happens to be my favorite, yes it's a long way to go from Alberta just for fuse holders, but I have to say it's worth it. Even my wife likes going there!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I stopped at the one in Tustin today.

Not only did they not have any sales, it was business as usual. The clerk knew nothing about it and the other patron who was in the store told him that they had already filed for reorganization.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think they are all closing. I understand why they are hurting though, they have become glorified cell phone stores. I was in 3 local RS the other day looking for 9 volt rechargeable batteries and they had nothing but kids working there. I was telling one how it used to be before he was born how back in the 70's you could go in and buy parts to build your own ham radio, or computer, and CB radios were big. He had no idea.

I did find the batteries, what was $15 was on clearance for $5. The new package same battery is now going for $25 !! I bought all they had, 4. for future sound installation.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what they ARE doing, according to the company:

http://radioshackcorporation.com/restructuring/


And here is where they are doing it, according to the company:

http://radioshackcorporation.com/restructuring/store-info.php

Thanks Chris for the link above!
Larry


----------

